# South Padre Island Fishing Spots



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

Heading down South this weekend. Any tips on good fishing spots in the bay? I have a Boston Whaler so i need 2 - 3 feet min depth. Also hope to go offshore if weather permits for Red Snapper. Any input on wrecks would be appreciated. Keeping boat at Jim's Pier for the week stop by and say hello.


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

Wow I guess a beer fart in church would elicit a better response!!!:bluefish:


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

If you have a map head out towards the Cullen House. We always do really well there. Try the long bar or head south towards South Bay, Watch Mesquite Flats it's SUPER shallow but a great spot. If you are there early ancor up and wade tie up a She Dog and have you some top water fun!


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

Will give them a try thanks.


----------



## browntownguy (Apr 12, 2011)

If fishing out of Jims Pier, try the long bar area, popping cork with shrimp/gulp should get you some trout action. I heard that they have been catching some reds in there as well. The convention center area is another easy to get to spot. If you decide to go a little further north try the drumboats, gaswell flats or three islands. I heard the action is pretty good around three islands right now. You should be able to get into all of those areas in your boat. If you are looking for a little deeper water try the area just east of marker 67. I have caught some nice reds in there in 3 - 4 feet of water.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

lulurage said:


> Will give them a try thanks.


sbay runs shallow too man. fyi.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Good advice to go north towards the Cullen House, but South Bay is good on a high tide, there are snook up the Brownsville Ship Channel, the jetties and Dolphin Cove can be fun, and pulling lures off the spoil banks by Mexiquita Flats into deeper water can be fun. The School Yard just north of the Causeway can be good very early at dawn. Watch your skinny water and get an early start - high tides have been about 6 in the morning lately. By about 10 o'clock the action gets slow and runs to sight casting reds and trout holes in very skinny water. Great popping and She-Dog action early! Soft plastics after that, usually.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

We have been catching our limits of trout about 200 to 300 yards in front of Jim's Pier. Not every time, but more times than not. They are in the 17" to 20" range. Lot of dinks also. We have been working the pot holes and the water that has a little murk to it. Also lot of fish being caught on the north side of the causeway. Went to the drumboat area lasr Sunday. The cold weather we had in Feb. killed most of the grass. It's a hugh sand flat with little grass pockets. So much grass floating that I had a hard time running east and west without having to stop and clear the water intakes. Good luck.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

Try north of the causeway about 2 to 3 miles north of the convention center east side of the icw in the color change.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for these tips... I'll be down there Saturday-Saturday... hope to do plenty of fishing.... though, I'm open to tips for shallower water as well... have a 21' shoalwater cat... drafts about 8", takes off in 10-12...


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info, heading down soon.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Was there all last week, hammered the trout in the Duncan house channel, slot reds on the west side of the spoils just south of the Cullen house and had all the overized herds balled up in gas well flats. We had a great trip!! Also released a 27'' and a 28 1/2'' trout...


----------

